# FS/FF Jaguar, bichirs - close plz;sold



## StickS (Sep 5, 2010)

Please close topic, fish are spoken for, thanks.

My Jaguar decided to try and pair off with the yellowjacket and they are bullying the tank, so he/she's gotta go. Eating massivores, sometimes will come to the top for floating pellets. 9-10". Occasionally jumps in on prawns too. FREE TO A GOOD HOME. I don't like having him trapped in a holding tank. PENDING.



Also have 2 polypterus senegal which are 9-10" too. Both eat pellets & prawn. pending

And a 9-10" polypterus weeksii, nice and fat. $25. Eats pellets & prawn. SOLD


----------



## easymoney (May 24, 2011)

*bichir*

it is a polypterus weeksii


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi there, how big is the jag?


----------



## StickS (Sep 5, 2010)

Been away, missed some PMs. Jaguar is 9-10".


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 10, 2010)

still got the bichirs?


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

id be all over the weeksii if you wernt so far away


----------



## StickS (Sep 5, 2010)

Still have the senegals available. A couple people in line for the weeksii already. Would have kept him because it took forever to find one but decided to only keep the bigger stock.

Also, Jaguar is free to a good home. Feel bad having him trapped in a 15g.


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 10, 2010)

id very much be interested in all 3.... i have a 220g with 3 other senegals in it, and thats pretty much it, so out of 12sqft of floor area on the tank, about 8sqin is being used by the tiny pile of bichirs.

so if you want to get rid of all 3 at once to a good home im happy to


----------



## StickS (Sep 5, 2010)

Weeksii sold


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Is the Jaguar Cichlid still available? Where are you in Burnaby? I can house it if you want.


----------



## StickS (Sep 5, 2010)

Yes it is, I'm near Burnaby North


----------



## jikjak (Jun 26, 2011)

how much for the senegal bichir?


----------



## danielna1141 (Aug 21, 2010)

ive got a cycled 55 gallon idling. i could take the jaguar


----------

